# Readytogo breakfast



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Nothing beats a bowl of oatmeal in a cold morning but fuzzing around in a cold kitchen is a drag so get your crockpot ready before you go to bed and add 1 cup of oatmeal ,3 cups of water , dash of cinnamon or stick ,dry fruit , dash of salt if you like ,3-4 tbsp. brown sugar and cook in low till the aroma wakes you up. Add butter before serving. I had a big bowl and the left overs I made cookies by adding 1 cup of flour, dash of vanilla ,1/4 of veg. oil, the broken dry mango gave them a great flavor, soft in the middle.
Note: The addition of a 1/4 tsp. of baking soda will also help in the texture
which I forgot to add and also substituting veg. oil for veg. shortening . 
Enjoy


----------



## VoorTrekker (Oct 7, 2012)

I open a pack of Quaker brown sugar oatmeal and add a scoop of ground flaxseed, some chopped walnuts or pecans, or almonds and some real maple syrup or honey. 

Sometimes I add some cocoa powder and milk after cooking. I may try adding cooked quinoa and chia seeds.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I use a lot of wheat germ and flax seeds in my cooking too, especially in baking as for the syrup,wow,nothings beats maple even on hot dogs


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I make our own packets. Brown sugar and maple (syrup added after cooking), chocolate (cocoa powder and a little sugar), cinnamon sugar, etc. Great way to get the kids involves and great for moral booster if power is out; we don't have to fumble around in the dark for all the ingredients.


----------

